# forelle und goldforelle



## Forellen Jo (19. Juni 2007)

noch mal ne frage was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen goldforelle und normaler außer das sie anders aussehen? schmecken sie etwa auch unterschiedlich??


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

ne glaube die schmecken gleich. ist einfach nur ein optischer unterschied


----------



## Forellen Jo (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

aso aber irgendwie finde ich die goldforelle schöner so vom aussehen  aber leider gibts an dem teich wo ich angel keine


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

jo finde sie auch schöner. hatte mal eine von 2,5kg die hat nen guten drill gebracht aber eins regt mich immer noch derbst auf und zwar war ich einmal angeln und da war ne richtige dicke goldforelle so 4-6kg (geschätzt) die einfach nich auf unsere köder ansprang und was macht der typ neben mir?! der macht nen drilling dran und hakt die -->so ne sau echt das hat mich voll aufgeregt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

und so ne forrelle würde bei mir wieder schwimen dürfen


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

aus nem teich wo du bezahlt hast?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

ja das würde ich auch machen, des geld wäre mir egal im dem moment


----------



## Forellen Jo (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

echt ne saueri  das ist natürlich verdammt  ärgerlich  wenn dann neben dir so nen typ son fettes vieh rausholt


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

meinst du wenn du sie gehakt hättest oder sie gebissen hätte oder bei beidem

das er sie rausgeholt hat gönne ich ihm ja aber das wie!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

ich finde es ne sauerrei solche schönen fische über haubt in solchen anlagen zum angel frei zugeben.


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

joa das ist was anderes aber in freier wildbahn kommen die wohl nicht vor oder? *überleg*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

ein kumpel hat mal eine gefangen in nem wild bach  genau so wie nen gold karpfen in nem see. es gibts alles leider nur selten und solche schönheiten sollte mann erhalten und nicht zerstören


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

ja aber die wurden dann doch ausgesetzt und kommen da nich von natur aus vor.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

das kann ich dir nicht sagen der bach  gehört einem bauern und der hat seit jahren kein fischbesatz mehr gemacht.  und  der karpfen das kann sein   aber  solche fische finde ich schade das mann sie in solche anlagen rein schmeist


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

naja könnte schon sein, dass sie gesetzt werden in meinem hausgewässer gibt es auch goldkarpfen, goldschleien! diese wurden besetzt! aber mann müsste schon sehr viel glück haben eine zu fangen!


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

naja belassen wir es einfach dabei das es schöne tiere sind und man einfach selbst entscheiden muss ob man sie entnimmt oder nich ^^ 

wenn wir so weitermachen driftet das zu sehr vom eig thema ab auch wenn die frage schon beantwortet ist =) ^_^


----------



## Forellen Jo (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

ja stimmt eig  
noch was mir ist auch mal so ne schei.. situation passiert ich hatte zwar vorher  schon ne lachsforelle rausgeholt aber  das war echt sooo ärgerlich muss man aber mit leben. also ich hatte mir bienenmaden und maden an den haken gemacht ausgeworfen und drin gelassen  nach 10 minuten ungefähr habe ich eingeholt und dann so 2 meter vorm ufer kam son schwarm mit 3 lachsforellen hinter meinem köder her wobei ich bei einer noch gesehen hatte das sie sogar ihr maul aufgemacht hatte um den köder zu schlucken   aber mein dummer fehler war ich habe aufgehört zu drehen als ich sie kommen sah und dann hat sie daneben gebissen weil sich der köder noch mal so komisch gedreht hat   naja muss man mit leben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

finde ich auch ändern kann man eh nix mehr. ist halt meine meinung und zu der stehe ich#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Ich glaube, das wird mein Lieblingsthread hier. Ist ja alles drin.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Jajaja......

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Goldforellen sind ne Spezialzüchtung.
Hab zwar selber noch keine gegessen, mi raber von kompetenten Leuten sagen lassen, dass das Fleisch sowohl etwas weicher als das nromaler Forllen wie auch etwas fetter wäre.

Also wahrscheinlich eher was zum räuchern.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/8391/dnemark2006034qw6.th.jpg :vik:

http://img123.*ih.us/img123/7924/dnemark2006027at5.th.jpg :k

http://img128.*ih.us/img128/5151/dnemark2006077qu0.th.jpg #6

http://img187.*ih.us/img187/9648/dnemark2006105rp0.th.jpg :g

Ich liebe diese wunderschönen Goldfische! Dennoch ist die Goldforelle nix anderes als ne Rebofo. Sie wurde nur anders gefüttert. Dadurch entsteht diese goldene Farbe.... Schmeckt also genauso wie ne Rebofo... Aber das Auge isst bekanntlich mit und dann schmeckt alles besser .


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Das ist falsch, Pasi, ist ne Extrazüchtung.
Da kannste auch ein paar gucken...


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Vom Grunde her ist es eine Rebofo. Aussage des Besitzers des See´s in DK. Kann nur das wieder geben, was uns in DK vor Ort erzählt wurde. Fleich ist aber identisch und schmeckt genauso, wie andere Forellen auch. Nicht fettiger, nicht fester und auch nicht hässlicher . Und wie der Zufall es so will, beissen sie auch genauso, wie alle Salmoniden auch.... lol


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Ja sehr schönes Foto Thomas #6. So sollen sie aussehen..... Petri nachträglich!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Prinzipiell richtig: 
Ist aber keine Rebo, sondern stammt nur zuchtmäßig davon ab.

Gegessen hab ichs noch nicht, aber Matthias vom Forellensee Nordhackstedt besetzt ca. zu einem Drittel mi Goldforellen, der hat mir das  so erklärt (auch mit dem Geschmack).


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Petri Dank ))


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Sicherlich ist es eine bestimmte Züchtung. Wird aber nur durch bestimmten Futterzusatz erreicht. Die Goldforelle ist ja keine eigene Art. Wenn ich ne weisse Rose in Tinte stecke, wird sie auch blau, gelb, grün oder lila. Ich weiß nicht, ob es klappt, wenn ich Dich in blaue Tinte stecke. Eher wirst Du vom Allohol blau oder ....


----------



## Forellen Jo (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

schon komisch  ne lachsforelle ist nur durchs andere füttern ne lachsforelle und bei ner goldforelle das gleiche naja ist ja auch nicht schlimm i


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Sorry, wenn ich mich da einmische...

Die Färbung dieser Fische hat absolut nichts mit der Fütterung zu tun. Es ist eine Goldform der Regenbogenforelle. Solche genetisch bedingten Formen kommen bei vielen Fischen vor: Goldfisch=Giebel, Goldorfe=Aland, Koi=Karpfen, Goldschleien, Goldwaller, undsoweiter und sofort...

Die Goldforelle ist eine ganz gewöhnliche Regenbogenforelle, die extra als Zierfisch und als Bereicherung für Angelteiche gezüchtet wird. Sie schmeckt nicht anders und es spricht nichts dagegen, solche Fische zu entnehmen, dazu sind sie bestimmt!

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Solche genetisch bedingten Formen kommen bei vielen Fischen vor: Goldfisch=Giebel, Goldorfe=Aland, Koi=Karpfen, Goldschleien, Goldwaller, undsoweiter und sofort...



und wieder was gelernt dankööööö! :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Willst Du damit sagen, dass die Goldforellen eine genetisch bedingte Laune der Natur sind, wie bei anderen Süsswasserfischen? NIEMALS... Die Lachsforelle bekommt ihr rotes Fleisch auch nur durchs Futter. Dann hat der Däne uns also angelogen? Das ja n Ding!!! Werde mich beschweren....  lol. Wie dem auch sei... Es ist eine wunderschöne Forelle und für MICH, nur für MICH nix anderes als ne Rebofo. Eine Steelhead ist ja auch keine Mefo. Es ist  eine abgewandere Rebofo oder eine entwischte Rebofo, die sich im Laufe der Zeit verfärbt. Unsere Steelhead hat nix mit der amerikanischen Form der Steelhead zu tun! Die beiden sehen verschieden aus. Wurde hier nur eingebürgert der Name, soweit ICH hier im AB lesen und entnehmen  durfte... :m:m:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Oder gib mir bitte einen Link, wo ich das nachlesen kann, dass es genetisch bedingt ist..... Das täte mich ausserordenlich interessieren, damit ich demnächst in DK anders argumentieren kann...


----------



## andre23 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

@sylverpasi....es gibt ein schønes lied von otto.....dænen luegen nie....


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

@Sylverpasi

Ja, genau so ist es! Wir haben damals in der Forellenzucht auch solche Fische nachgezogen. Kreuzt man Golforellen mit der Normalform, erhält man 1/3 Goldforellen und 2/3 Normale, da das "Goldgen" nicht dominant ist (Mendelsches Gesetz), Nur wenn man reinerbige Goldforellen miteinander kreuzt, erhält man (fast) ausschließlich Goldforellen. Die Goldforellen sind in relativ neuer Zeit als Zufallszucht aus der Regenbogenforelle hervorgegangen, genauso wie es inzwischen auch Forellen mit Schleierflossen gibt (|uhoh:#q). Inzwischen sind es regelrechte Modefische. Während meiner Ausbildung zum Fischwirt bin ich zum ersten mal mit denen in Kontakt gekommen, da waren sie noch selten. Heute bietet fast jeder Züchter diese Tiere an. Du kannst mir glauben, es hat wirklich nichts mit dem Futter zu tun. Man kann auch aus einem Aland keine Goldorfe machen, indem man irgendwas ins Futter haut.

Und ja...Euer Däne hat sich einen Scherz mit Euch erlaubt...:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Na wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, dann nehm ich meine unkorrekte Satzbildung natürlich gerne zurück :m! Man muss ja immer wieder wat neues lernen.... Der Däne bekommt n Text beim nächsten Mal lol....


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Glaube mir, es stimmt, kannst ja mal googeln. Mit den Steelheads hast du recht, bei uns wird jede im Salzwasser aufgewachsene Regenbogenforelle so bezeichnet. Wir hatten mal echte Steelheads, die sehen ganz anders aus - wunderschöne Fische! Und die Meerforelle, die gibt es eigentlich auch nicht....


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Richtig die Mefo gibt es so auch nicht. Das hat er vergessen zu schreiben lol..... Ja die echten Steelheads sind der absolute Hammer.... Sollen sehr sehr kampfstark sein.


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

hier 2 sorten Goldforellen, helle und goldgelbe.


----------



## @dr! (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



andre23 schrieb:


> @sylverpasi....es gibt ein schønes lied von otto.....dænen luegen nie....



was ja nicht selbst eine lüge ist ne :vik::vik::vik::vik: :q:q:q


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> @Sylverpasi
> 
> Ja, genau so ist es! Wir haben damals in der Forellenzucht auch solche Fische nachgezogen. Kreuzt man Golforellen mit der Normalform, erhält man 1/3 Goldforellen und 2/3 Normale, da das "Goldgen" nicht dominant ist (Mendelsches Gesetz), Nur wenn man reinerbige Goldforellen miteinander kreuzt, erhält man (fast) ausschließlich Goldforellen. Die Goldforellen sind in relativ neuer Zeit als Zufallszucht aus der Regenbogenforelle hervorgegangen, genauso wie es inzwischen auch Forellen mit Schleierflossen gibt (|uhoh:#q). Inzwischen sind es regelrechte Modefische. Während meiner Ausbildung zum Fischwirt bin ich zum ersten mal mit denen in Kontakt gekommen, da waren sie noch selten. Heute bietet fast jeder Züchter diese Tiere an. Du kannst mir glauben, es hat wirklich nichts mit dem Futter zu tun. Man kann auch aus einem Aland keine Goldorfe machen, indem man irgendwas ins Futter haut.
> 
> Und ja...Euer Däne hat sich einen Scherz mit Euch erlaubt...:vik:


 
|good:|good:Respekt, besser klann man es nicht erklären.#6
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Forellen Jo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

da habe ich wohl auch wieder was gelernt weil hier meinte ja jemand das die durch die andere fütterung so werden
noch mal so ne frage  wieso werden die goldforellen an manchen teichen nicht eingesetzt??
ich meine es kann ja sein das  manche teichanlagen keine haben aber bei uns am teich meine ich im zuchtteich eine gesehen zu haben  oder auch aufem foto ist eine könnt ihr ja selbst gucken   www.forellenhof-hartung.de müsst ihr unter teiche/preise gucken und nach unten scrollen  da ist auf einem foto meiner meinung nach schon ne goldforelle wieso werden die dann nicht eingesetzt??


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Das ist auf sicher eine Goldforelle.
Warum die so selten besetzt werden?
Weil die teurer sind.
Und sie wachsen nur vernünftig ab, wenn sie separat gehalten werden.
Zusammen mit normalen Forellen gehalten, wird die farbige Variante sehr stark unterdrückt.
 Bekommen vom Futter nicht genug ab. Sie wachsen dadurch viel langsamer.
Frag doch einfach beim Betreiber nach.
Wenn er Interesse bemerkt, besetzt er vielleicht auch mit Goldforellen.
Bei uns ist es im September soweit.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> @Sylverpasi
> 
> Ja, genau so ist es! Wir haben damals in der Forellenzucht auch solche Fische nachgezogen. Kreuzt man Golforellen mit der Normalform, erhält man 1/3 Goldforellen und 2/3 Normale, da das "Goldgen" nicht dominant ist (Mendelsches Gesetz), Nur wenn man reinerbige Goldforellen miteinander kreuzt, erhält man (fast) ausschließlich Goldforellen. Die Goldforellen sind in relativ neuer Zeit als Zufallszucht aus der Regenbogenforelle hervorgegangen, genauso wie es inzwischen auch Forellen mit Schleierflossen gibt (|uhoh:#q). Inzwischen sind es regelrechte Modefische. Während meiner Ausbildung zum Fischwirt bin ich zum ersten mal mit denen in Kontakt gekommen, da waren sie noch selten. Heute bietet fast jeder Züchter diese Tiere an. Du kannst mir glauben, es hat wirklich nichts mit dem Futter zu tun. Man kann auch aus einem Aland keine Goldorfe machen, indem man irgendwas ins Futter haut.
> 
> Und ja...Euer Däne hat sich einen Scherz mit Euch erlaubt...:vik:


 

Saaaaaag mal.... letztens habe ich auch mal, neben den normalen Regenbognern, eine Goldforelle gefangen... die Goldige hatte aber eine andere (schlankere / längere) Kopfform und das Maul (Kieferende) reichte bis hinter das Auge, das sah mir aber so ganz und gar nicht nach einer Regenbogengforelle aus...!!!??? #c


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Saaaaaag mal.... letztens habe ich auch mal, neben den normalen Regenbognern, eine Goldforelle gefangen... die Goldige hatte aber eine andere (schlankere / längere) Kopfform und das Maul (Kieferende) reichte bis hinter das Auge, das sah mir aber so ganz und gar nicht nach einer Regenbogengforelle aus...!!!??? #c


 
Sah der vielleicht so aus?
gruß Uwe


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Sah der vielleicht so aus?
> gruß Uwe


 

....ja....  sozusagen ein Saibling ?   

...mit Blattgold gefüttert !!   :vik:


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

nee, die gleiche Geschichte wie mit den Goldforellen, die Nachzucht davon war leider nicht lebensfähig, von den Laichfischen haben wir noch so 20 Stk. und werden das diesen Winter wieder versuchen...30 ooo goldene hatten wir, als sie grösser wurden, schwammen die irgendwie nur noch an der Oberfläche und starben nach und nach .
Noch irgend ein anderer genetischer Defekt ausser der Farbe.
Wir haben auch gold mit gold gekreuzt ,was man nicht machen soll,um mal zu schauen obs was wird.Sie waren alle gelb,aber s.o.
Nächstes mal kreuzen wir mit normalen Saiblingen, dann werden nicht alle gold, aber so will es halt das Mendelsche Gesetz.
War ja nur ein Versuch und wir wussten es eigentlich ja auch,aber Versuch macht klug.:q
Dafür haben wir schöne Goldforellen.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Sah der vielleicht so aus?
> gruß Uwe


 
Es gibt inzwischen auch vom Bachsaibling eine Goldform, wie von fast allen Nutzfischen!


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> nee, die gleiche Geschichte wie mit den Goldforellen, die Nachzucht davon war leider nicht lebensfähig, von den Laichfischen haben wir noch so 20 Stk. und werden das diesen Winter wieder versuchen...30 ooo goldene hatten wir, als sie grösser wurden, schwammen die irgendwie nur noch an der Oberfläche und starben nach und nach .
> Noch irgend ein anderer genetischer Defekt ausser der Farbe.
> Wir haben auch gold mit gold gekreuzt ,was man nicht machen soll,um mal zu schauen obs was wird.Sie waren alle gelb,aber s.o.
> Nächstes mal kreuzen wir mit normalen Saiblingen, dann werden nicht alle gold, aber so will es halt das Mendelsche Gesetz.
> ...


 
Wenn das goldene Regenbogenforellen sind, brauchst du gar nicht zu versuchen, die mit Saiblingen zu kreuzen. Eine Kreuzung Regenbogenforelle X Saibling ist leider unmöglich!


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wenn das goldene Regenbogenforellen sind, brauchst du gar nicht zu versuchen, die mit Saiblingen zu kreuzen. Eine Kreuzung Regenbogenforelle X Saibling ist leider unmöglich!


 
Ist mir klar,das meinte ich auch nicht, sondern die Goldsaiblinge mit normalen Saiblingen, nicht mit Goldsaiblingen.:m|kopfkratalles klar?:q:q:q


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Da gabs auch schon mal was:Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.?? |wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Ist mir klar,das meinte ich auch nicht, sondern die Goldsaiblinge mit normalen Saiblingen, nicht mit Goldsaiblingen.:m|kopfkratalles klar?:q:q:q


 
Alles Klar! Wer lesen kann, ist echt im Vorteil...#6 Da hatte ich nicht so genau hingeschaut. Aber die Goldsaiblinge sehen echt toll aus, die würde ich gern mal in Natura sehen. Zu meiner Zeit als Fischwirt gab´s die einfach noch nicht...


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Soweit ich weiss, hat sich vor Jahren mal ein Züchter in Oberfranken die Mühe gemacht.Leider ist das im Sande verlaufen.
Bei uns war das reiner Zufall.Die 20 Saiblinge sind jetzt ca.1,5 kg schwer.
Im Laichkleid,wie auf dem Foto, sehen sie natürlich am Schönsten aus.Ein paar goldgescheckte sind auch dabei.
Solltest du irgendwann mal in der Nähe sein, ruf einfach an.Nr. auf der HP.
|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Gibt´s eigentlich schon eine Goldform der Bachforelle? Die müssten eigentlich auch echt irre aussehen!


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Hmmm...nicht das ich wüsste.|kopfkrat

Muss ich mal meinen Fischwirtschaftsmeister hier fragen.:m

Da die viel empfindlicher als die Saiblinge sind, glaub ich da nicht wirklich dran.Aber glauben heisst : nix wissen:q:q

Ich check das ab und gebe Nachricht.:m
|wavey:


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

aber warum wachsen goldforellen neben normalen refos langsamer ab???sind doch die gleichen fische


----------



## TJ. (3. November 2008)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Hi

Gibt es eigentlich auch richtige Albino Forellen oder Saiblinge?

Bei Welsen gibt es in der Natur auch wilde Goldformen sogenannte Mandarinwelse diese sind meist goldgelb gescheckt oder ganz ganz selten auch komplett gold.

Aber es gibt auch Richtige Albinowelse ohne jegliche Pigmente was sich relativ leicht an den Roten Augen erkennen lässt.

Gibt es soetwas bei anderen Fischen auch? Also meiner auffassung nach müsste es dies ja geben aber kennt jemand welche?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## forellenfischer1 (4. November 2008)

*AW: forelle und goldforelle*

Also ich habe schon öfters in einer fischzucht zwischen normalen saiblingen 1 oder 2 goldsaiblinge gesehen die auf natürlichem weg bei der abstreifung entstanden sind, ohne dass ein gen rausgenommen wurde.bei schleien hab ich dass auch beobachtet


----------

